# JSV 2 months no updates- plz suggest



## enlighten.life (May 11, 2014)

Dear all,

I have applied for job seeker visa on 18th june, 2014 but since 2 weeks i am calling the embassy in mumbai, they ask me my date of birth and name and tell me that it is under process of approval from germany where i have applied.

What i want ask is that for how many months/days/weeks i have stilll wait for them to answer positively.

Can anyone suggest some judgements for such occurance

Suri....


----------



## klove (May 13, 2014)

From what i understand, it takes at-least 3 months for a decision to make. Again this is 'at-least', worst case it might even longer.

People who have applied and got a response can comment more.


----------



## enlighten.life (May 11, 2014)

klove said:


> From what i understand, it takes at-least 3 months for a decision to make. Again this is 'at-least', worst case it might even longer.
> 
> People who have applied and got a response can comment more.


okay i accept the answer.... but will this *wait* be fruitful after the requisite time.... and after how many months you got the positive response from the embassy
Suri......


----------

